# Something to quit loosing fish



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

So i am wondering has anyone made anything like a mini harpoon or something that afte you gig a fish in deeper water u can stick it with this and then after it goes through the fish it opens up to help without loosing the fish needing some help to see if there such thing. i lost 4 nice fish last night in deep water cause i couldnt scoop them in the boat


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

An arrow for fishing would work,just fashion it to a pole of some sort...what kind of gig are ya using? I've found that the ones made from all thread work really well.I built my own with key stock and all thread. I havent got to many(2) flounder with it,but I did gig a cooler full of sting rays and nair one came off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> what kind of gig are ya using?



My question also....Post a pix.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

A lot of guys swear by the "all-thread" gig design...I didn't go that route however, didn't want to spend money on one...so I welded some long and tough barbs on the end of my gig (it is a custom gig head and not a wal-mart special) for cheap and I never, emphasis on NEVER, lose a fish once I get at least one prong through the head or body. Also you should get a 10ft. or longer pole to mount it on so you can have better success stabbing in the deeper conditions. I got mine on a 12ft. aluminum pole...Good luck!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

If your wading a polespear slip tip works awesome I just attach my stringer to it and plug away dragging my catch behind..


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

i was using a reg. sea striker 3 prong gig. But today i went to a local commercial fishing shop and a guy in there specializes in custom gig heads so ill try it out its a 3 prong with some nice barbs on it now i just gotta rig something up to so i can sling the fish off in the boat and it not take forever to get off the gig


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I use a stainless steel plate that is well over a foot long (probably about 18 to 20 inches long and about 12 inches wide) with a slot cut through the middle half way up the width of the plate...slide the plate over the fish and push off with your feet...boom your done! lol, it's really simple if you get the concept actually, and I have lines drawn to easily measure my fish as a bonus...the hardest part about making it is finding the stainless plate and the means to cut it! My dad works in a machine shop so I kinda cheated a there  but I have seen the same thing done with wood and even seen guys with wooden planks mounted to their boat above the cooler to make for even faster fish removal! Hope that helps, and I can take a pic and post if you need just let me know...good luck!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> slide the plate over the fish and push off with your feet...boom your done!


Actually handling the plate sounds Heavy.































Cooler is strapped to the floor.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah! Plate weighs maybe 2 to 3lbs. at most, and keep in mind that stainless was the best material available to me for the size required...its good because it will hold the fish down for a second after you first remove them too(you know they flop like crazy!). But keep in mind I'm 25 years old so a lil extra "weight" is not an issue for me right now  I like mine for cheap simplicity, and no cooler modding required, so there is a trade off to your set up Shark...looks really nice tho! I bet it has seen a lot of fish too! Anyways, hope our ideas help you some Cat


----------

